# GW site articles removed?



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I was having a browse through DakkaDakka and saw a thread about Games Workshop removing their paining and modeling articles. So I take a look for myself and, lo and behold, no more painting and modeling articles :scratchhead:

Painting articles

Modeling articles

Could this be a sign of the re-designed paint range or possibly a new modeling & painting book, or is this simply just another one of Games Workshop's stupid ideas?


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Could be an attempt to get more people to buy there painting books.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, that's a bit of a new one. Not sure what's happened but you know, a lot of those articles were out of date and didn't even cover foundation paints, never mind what will be coming next. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

if they are doing it to sell more painting books, DAMN YOU GW

if they are updating them, they should have left the old ones up untill they updated it then just replaced it


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah I hope they are just updating them otherwise why leave the painting and modelling article section there?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Could be linked to the change of range but could also be a glitch or re shuffle of old data time will tell.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If they've got any sense it'll just be to update links to new products, and to update the articles with new colours and techniques.

Given its GW, this is the first sign of the apocalypse and we should panic buy now.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

I have just been reading comment about this on GW page, someone emailed the Web Team and they got this from them

"Thanks for getting back to us – we do appreciate hearing from our customers (and thank you for sending the list of names and comments from Facebook too). Essentially the articles have been taken down, which we understand may be frustrating for some people. At the moment there are no plans to put them back on the website, though that doesn’t mean we won’t be doing something in the future. For the moment we (the web team) are more than willing to try and help our customers out, so if there’s a specific painting tip that you’re after, then we will see what we can do to help you."

So looks like they have taken down a number of pages from there site and not planning on putting them back up soon, here is the email address though if you want to mail them about it, as there are a lot of people currently mailing them trying to get them put back up

Hope that helps

[email protected]


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

stephen.w.langdon said:


> ..."Essentially the articles have been taken down, which we understand may be frustrating for some people. At the moment there are no plans to put them back on the website, though that doesn’t mean we won’t be doing something in the future.


I swear games workshop almost goes out of their way to annoy the very people that keep their business running :laugh:

I'll email them in the morning to voice my frustration 

Thanks for that Stephen!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Still does not explain *why* they have taken them down. I know a lot of people who have used those articles and will be very disappointed.
Although, is that a hint that they may be creating something to replace them?
Certainly sounds like one.

SGMAlice


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Even if they are creating new articles, I do not see the reason why they have to take old ones down,

At least keep them up until the new ones are ready, and give the gaming community some warning that they are coming down,


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

No, indeed, this is true. Again with the lack of 'Why' in their reply.
Server space? a 'Spring Clean' of sorts?
This is GW after all; they take great pains to anger us, the loyal gamers, to the point of frustration, knowing all the while we will come crawling back for another 'Hit of the Plasti-Crack'

SGMAlice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think the only course of action for us is blind panic and wild speculation


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Clearly it means that GW are bankrupt, they are switching all mini production to porcelain and all of the paints are going to be made by Dulux!


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

stephen.w.langdon said:


> Even if they are creating new articles, I do not see the reason why they have to take old ones down,
> 
> At least keep them up until the new ones are ready, and give the gaming community some warning that they are coming down,


Biggest way to create hype over new painting articles and/or books is to deprive people of what there is currently for a few weeks or months so word gets around (like it is now) and THEN in a dazzling, sweeping manuevre post the new ones up so everyone forgets they've just had to wait ages for it.

Either that or it's just the end of GW as we know it and we should just raid all the GW stores for stock before it all runs out.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Clearly it means that GW are bankrupt, they are switching all mini production to porcelain and all of the paints are going to be made by Dulux!


Sounds perfectly plausable


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

There were articles for painting? Getting into this hobby I used YouTube for instructional videos to get some good tips before I started painting.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

In all fairness a lot of the articles were hideously out of date, I imagine that they will put them up at some point in the future when they have been updated to the newer paint lines.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You know there are thousands of great tutorials floating around the internet for your use, t here are even sites out there who index them for you (looks at my signature). Not a huge loss as most of their stuff SUCKED.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Lots of articles are missing. Not just the Modelling and Painting. They've done a serious house cleaning throwing out a ton of articles. A lot of them were seriously out of date. The MC article and the Super-Heavy article are two that I notice the most, but there is a lot of space open there now.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Well that's obnoxious. I know a lot of them were out of date, but a lot of the terrain articles were still perfectly good. Speaking of which, does anyone still have a copy of those old Imperial defense line PDFs? You printed them out on cardstock and cut them out, and you could make chest high walls, tank traps and such. I seem to have lost mine over the years.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> Could be linked to the change of range but could also be a glitch or re shuffle of old data time will tell.


I'm all for this, they haven't updated those sections since the last time GW changed their range. Definitely time for a reshuffle I feel.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Typical GW*

Why is everyone surprised at what GW have done.

It is their stock standard way of doing business, meaning they go ahead and dump these articles and make no announcement and no reasoning for their decision, and once again the forums are saturated with GW displeasure.

Once again it shows that GW is a business first and formost.

I read GW response and it is clear that they have no plans to revive those sections at least in the short and medium terms.

This is purely as i supect a commercial decision. Those articles will as i suspect will come to life in a book of some description.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> This is purely as i supect a commercial decision. Those articles will as i suspect will come to life in a book of some description.


I have another suggestion in the same spirit:

I foresee the creation of a GW online service subscription which gives you access to a myriad of extraordinary articles for only a small monthly fee of, say, 10£ (and about 25£ for everyone not living in the UK). Oh, the progress!

...

Or was that cynical?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

xenobiotic said:


> I foresee the creation of a GW online service subscription which gives you access to a myriad of extraordinary articles for only a small monthly fee of, say, 10£ (and about 25£ for everyone not living in the UK). Oh, the progress!


Now that you mention it, it wouldn't surprise me in the least if this is what they ended up doing


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ta da as if by magic i can reapear some of them. 


































Took a screen shot of these as i was sick of explaining how to paint skin to new painters.

As for why i think GW did this. To push book sales no doubt if they were really smart they would be pushing DVDs out by now. They must know that most people prefer to watch a video over read a book on how to.

Thats the route i'd go anyway.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

And while its in my head this link is a billion times better than the GW articles. Possibly the most complete how to thread i've ever seen. Although some links inside are a bit old and since dont work. I learned about 70% of what i know from this thread. 

http://www.coolminiornot.com/forums/showthread.php?34306-The-Sticky-Thread-Links-to-Tips-Threads-Tutorials


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I think the only course of action for us is blind panic and wild speculation


But what if that is not enough?!

Why is no-one thinking of the children!


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

They are recalling a lot of their scenery from stores. Maybe this has something to do with it? A new scenery range is coming out?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

There's still a load of terrain articles up there, and a handful of painting ones (not many, but some) but I had to sign in to see them. 

This doesn't scream "we hate you all *raspberry*" to me, it says "we're redoing them all, same as we did back in about 2007 when we took everything down then too".

Seriously, people need to stop assuming that when something happens, it's GW being arseholes rather than GW doing something useful. And no, they *don't* need to tell us what they're doing. It would be nice, but they don't have to. Stop getting offended when they don't share your opinion that you somehow deserve to know everything that is going on, rather than thinking "let's do something to improve what they've got".

I know all the "haters gonna hate" bollocks but really, sometimes please act like the adults that at least some of you are and stop jumping to the instant conclusion that GW are all bastards simply out to piss you off. How many people here can actually say *truthfully* that they'd even looked at that section of their website before this whole thing was mentioned?

Gah. /Rant


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Very well said at the end. I'll be honest i've not looked in a while i did use them when i started and as mentioned i still use those screen shots to end the hundreds of how do i paint **** skin threads that keep showing up on forums. The usual responce is OMG GW has a tutorial page???

As i said before its time for a change there. Videos are the way forward.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Damn how will I now kno what colour to paint my red marines, or which green is better for orks or orcs... or worse still how to paint my horrible realm of battle when I finally sucumb to the GW cut-paste terrain directives in a way such that it does not look like every other realm of battle out there...

Heresy modelling and painting area


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> Damn how will I now kno what colour to paint my red marines


i think you will find that marines are blue, always have been always will be !


----------



## Joevfx (Feb 13, 2012)

I spoke to them on the phone and emailed them cause I was so annoyed. I'm new to warhammer fantasy and bought the island of blood box set and was using there island of blood step by step to paint my high elf army. Very annoyed they removed this stuff. They told me cause a lot of the articles were old and using paints that weren't around anymore, but who knows 

In the mean time does anyone have a good step by step tutorial for the island of blood set?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Which bits? You say you've already done the high elves, skaven are easy in comparison as you can mostly just drybrush them. Ask the same question on the above-linked painting forum, or there's actually an 'Eavy Metal facebook group you can join that the painters do actually read and moderate, and hundreds of other painters who will also help out.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I actually used the how to paint dwarf warriors article just to remember the order to paint all the little parts. But the article was only for a single scheme and I varied nearly every step during my assembly line so it really wasn't all that valuable except as a reminder "paint the armor, then the weapon then the skin then the beard" Oh well. I can make my own easily but expending effort makes me sad.


----------



## Capoch (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm also looking for the high elves step by step guide of Island of Blood. Please let me know if got them cuz I was using them. 

thx


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Why not pop over to Modelling and painting, if you can't find what you're looking for post up a tutorial request, I'm sure someone will point you in the right direction.

Welcome to Heresy!


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

stephen.w.langdon said:


> "Thanks for getting back to us – we do appreciate hearing from our customers (*and thank you for sending the list of names and comments from Facebook too*). Essentially the articles have been ..."


This is the information they are happy about. Extraction teams are already on their way, re-education labs are on standby, and assassins have been dispatched for the ringleaders. This is what your careless hands have wrought.


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

I noticed that awhile ago actually. They removed almost ALL of the articles on the CSM section, even some VERY helpful and fun ones like how to model Tzeentch-esque screaming faces with greenstuff. I don't really see the tactic in doing that, considering even were there an update, that information will still be relevant. 

Ah well. My behind is sore from GW's business practices and what it does to me.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well the way I see it is they are trying to give the players more range in what is "Canon"
for what certain armies should look like. 

Obviously BT will always be black since its in their names. That and alot of color schemes are aready included into the codexies so why not get rid of it.


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh I agree that the 'how to paint -insert chapter/legion/species/ext-' articles weren't the most helpful, but as I mentioned the actual sculpting articles were great.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

zacktheRipper said:


> Oh I agree that the 'how to paint -insert chapter/legion/species/ext-' articles weren't the most helpful, but as I mentioned the actual sculpting articles were great.


Well, as the guy that's always pushing his gaming group towards more painted figs, those "how to" were actually quite useful for beginners or reticent painters. Forums and such are great places to get better info if you're willing to dig a bit. But when a hobbyist is reticent to paint, he's usually reticent to spend time digging around.

I hope they put the articles back. I wouldn't mind if they put an "how to paint citadel miniatures" vol. 2. I compile the monthly hobby challenges on my gaming group's forum and those books are an appreciated prize in the yearly event.

Phil


----------

